# Install GPS / Radio into Tiida ?



## Rude (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi all, I have just bought a new 2 din GPS/Radio for my Tiida. Can anybody explain how I take out my old radio? Any help would be great.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

see if this is of any help

How to Remove the Radio From a Nissan Versa | eHow.com


----------

